# i need a fruit soup recipe....



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

i bought the best juice tonite. it's ocean spray cranberry strawberry. (i highly recommend it. it mainly tastes just like strawberries with a little cranberry tartness. so good.)

i want to make some sort of hot fruit soup with it, something with dried fruit. i was thinking dried cranberries and dried cherries and dried apricots, but what else could i add? blueberries, maybe? what do you guys think? help me tweak, okay? maybe some fresh orange segments? thanks!


----------



## middie (Jan 25, 2005)

pineapple? or kiwi?


----------



## luvs (Jan 26, 2005)

pineapple would hold up pretty well to the heat and taste really good, i think. thanks, middie.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

My mother made fruit soup (a Norwegian traditional dessert) using a package of dried fruit, cutting larger pieces in quarters, adding white raisins, lemon zest, instant tappioca, cardamom, sugar and covering with water and simmering until the fruit is soft and puffed again.  Serve over ice cream, rice pudding, sponge cake or alone.  Also can add triple sec for an interesting flavor.  When I make it I usually toss the prunes.


----------



## luvs (Jan 26, 2005)

thank you very much, norgeskog. it sounds good. i love stewed prunes but the effects they had on me when i ate them was worse than that of beans.  maybe a few dried ones  (is that what you use?) would be easier on the old tummy.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 26, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> thank you very much, norgeskog. it sounds good. i love stewed prunes but the effects they had on me when i ate them was worse than that of beans.  maybe a few dried ones  (is that what you use?) would be easier on the old tummy.



Glad you like it luvs.  Yes the fruit is a package of dried fruits, I leave out the prunes for the same reason, but also do not like the taste of them.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 26, 2005)

These are two good ones you might like. I see no problem in subbing other dried fruits (I have used cherries and figs) to suit your tastes.

Fruktsoppa (Swedish Fruit Soup)
1 c Dried apricots 
1 c Dried prunes
6 c Cold water 
1  Cinnamon stick 
2 slices Lemon 
3 tb Quick-cooking tapioca 
1 c Sugar 
2 tb Raisins 
1 tb Dried currants 
1  Tart cooking apple, peeled, cored & cut into slices 

1.Soak the dried apricots and prunes (or other dried fruit) in 6 cups cold water for 30 minutes. The dried fruit expands considerably as it absorbs the soaking liquid, so you will need a large saucepan. 
2.Add the cinammon stick, lemon slices, tapioca and sugar to the fruit and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover and simmer for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally with a wooden spoon to prevent the fruits from sticking to the bottom of the pan. 
3.Stir in the raisins, currants and apples slices and simmer an additional 5 minutes, or until the apples are very tender.
4.Pour the contents of the saucepan into a large serving bowl and let cool to room temperature. Remove the cinammon stick, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate to chill. Serve the fruit soup chilled or warmed gently.  

In the Pink Strawberry Soup
2 c Water 
1 c Port wine (can also use white wine)
1/3 c Sugar 
2 tb Lemon juice 
1  Stick cinnamon 
4 c Strawberries, pureed 
1/4 c Sour cream 
1/4 c Whipping cream 
Pinch salt 
Fresh mint sprigs 
Dried strawberries for garnish

1.In saucepan, stir together water, port/wine, sugar, lemon juice and the cinnamon stick. Bring to boil and boil, uncovered, over medium-high heat for 10 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
2.Stir in pureed strawberries; reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. 
3.Discard cinnamon stick and let mixture cool at room temperature.
Whisk in sour cream. 
4.Beat together cream and salt until stiff; fold into soup. Cover and chill for 4 hours or overnight.
5.Serve in dessert glasses or highball glasses. Garnish each serving with fresh mint and dried strawberries.


----------



## luvs (Jan 27, 2005)

kansas, the in the pink soup sounds really tasty. looks like i'd better stock up on dried fruits if i'm gonna try all of these recipes, lol.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 27, 2005)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> These are two good ones you might like. I see no problem in subbing other dried fruits (I have used cherries and figs) to suit your tastes.



kansasgirl, that is the same recipe my mom used but in my family it was Norwegian fruit soup    BTW did you see my post about the tomatoe basil salad dressing recipe I got from you?  I love that, it was so good I almost poured it into a glass and added ice.  My  new favorite salad dressing.  Thanks again.


----------



## kansasgirl (Jan 27, 2005)

I did see the post and I am so glad it suited you! I sometimes sub part of the basil with other herbs (mint, cilantro, parsley) for a different taste.

Isn't that soup delicious? YUM!


----------



## luvs (Jan 27, 2005)

well, i made my soup tonite! i used about 2/3 of a bottle of strawberry-cranberry juice as the basis of the soup, then added dried cherries, a lesser amount of dried cranberries, 6 or 7 dried peaces (which i will omit next time and use dried apricots instead.) i added a few drops of lime juice
and put it on the flame, covered, on low heat. when the fruit came to a slow boil and was getting nice and plump, i added a big orange, cubed, and a slice of the peel. later on, just towards the end of cooking, added a pear and an apple, both cubed. i took a bath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then the soup was ready. it turned out really good, nice and piping hot. so nice after being out in the cold so i could go to the grocery store. well worth it though. the broth turned from a light pink to a lovely red; the fragrance was great as the juice started heating up, too. i need to do some tweaking... more citrus and the replacement apricots.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 28, 2005)

kansasgirl said:
			
		

> I did see the post and I am so glad it suited you! I sometimes sub part of the basil with other herbs (mint, cilantro, parsley) for a different taste.
> 
> Isn't that soup delicious? YUM!



It was so good the was you printed  it, I am not certain I would want to change it.  I am not fond of mint or cilantry, but I always use Italian parsley, I guess it would taste good with marjoram, thyme or a combination.  I may experiment.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

I've always been fascinated with fruit soups (I'm half Swedish and love looking for Swedish recipes), but I've never tried it.  I would love one with either cherries or strawberries.  Fruit soups sound so refreshing!

 Barbara


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 12, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I've always been fascinated with fruit soups (I'm half Swedish and love looking for Swedish recipes), but I've never tried it.  I would love one with either cherries or strawberries.  Fruit soups sound so refreshing!
> 
> Barbara



That is the great thing about these fruit soups, you can add what ever dried fruit you want to the mix.  I always add a tablespoon of tapioca so that it thickens nicely.  I like it warm over ice cream..


----------

